# Program on other tivo using HMO



## JTalbert (Jan 1, 2001)

Situation.

Your in your living room. You want to record an episode of Boston Legal. You click the record button, and Tivo pops up that you already have L&O SVU scheduled to record.

HMO checks other Tivo on your network and see's nothing is scheduled to record and pops up this message.

Law & Order : SVU is currently scheduled to record on this tivo. Would you like to.

Cancel new recording
Cancel previous recording.
Record on Bedroom Tivo instead ( Using HMO you can transfer this recording to the Living Room Tivo once the Recording as finished)

Ok ok, I am at work and dont know the exact wording when you try to record something.

With the HMO option on Tivo, I am really surprised they do not have this feature already.


----------



## hkancyr (Jan 20, 2002)

Makes alot of sense. I too have been hoping for universal tivo management from any tivo on the local network. Your idea is even better, and so logical I am surprised TiVo hasn't instituted it yet. Maybe they are waiting for series 3's enhanced capabilities for that one.


----------



## j2w2 (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, households with multi-TiVos need some sort of 'Clustering' or 'Load Balancing' with intelligence between them. That'll never happen though. Be nice to put all the shows you want on any given TiVo and have it intelligently spread them out across all available TiVos in the house. Any bets on whether we will ever see this?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

This is also what's known around here as "cooperative scheduling" and has been a long-requested feature. Maybe some day ...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

JTalbert said:


> Situation.
> 
> Your in your living room. You want to record an episode of Boston Legal. You click the record button, and Tivo pops up that you already have L&O SVU scheduled to record.
> 
> ...


This is most definitely a needed feature.

I'd take it one step further and say that there should only be one now playing and one to do list for all the Tivos in the house.

If you are using the box in the family room and ask to record a show it would try to record it in the famility room but if something was already scheduled it would automatically record in another room (if possible) and transfer it to the family room.

When setting up a recording you should be able to tell it what Tivo in the house you would prefer the recording to be saved to as well. This way you could use the Tivo in the bedroom to schedule a recording to be watched on the family room set.

etc, etc.


----------

